# Ständig Abstürze in Coh2



## robrobrobrob (30. September 2015)

*Ständig Abstürze in Coh2*

Hallo zusammen !

Ich hoffe, dass ich das richtige Unterforum für mein Problem gewählt habe und mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.

Seit einiger zeit plagen mich ständig Abstürze im online Spiel Company of Heroes 2. Mit meinem neuen Gaming PC fing alles an und ich finde einfach nicht heraus woran es liegt. Ich weiß nicht ob es irgendwie am neuen PC liegt oder an Windows 10. Seit einiger zeit bin ich auch schon im Kontakt mit dem Relic (COH2) Support und habe schon einiges ausprobiert.

Zu meinem System:
Intel Core i5 - 4690 3.50Hz
8GB RAM
AMD RadeoN R9 390
Windows 10 (free Upgrade)

Weitere Hardware:
Crucial SSD 250GB
ASUS H97-Pro Gamer
Corsair VS Serie V650 

Problembeschreibung:
Es kommt immer wieder zu der selben Art von Crash in drei Verschiedenen Varianten.
Der Absturz passiert immer während eines Spiels also niemals im Spielmenü.
Die Abstürze laufen wie folgt ab:

Variante 1:
Das Bild friert ein, das Bild zuckt/flackert einmal kurz auf. Das fenster des Spiels ist plötzlich komplett 
durchsichtig und ich sehe meinen Desktop. Wenn ich es dann minimiere und wieder maximiere ist es
schwarz. Der Sound und scheinbar auch die Verbindung zum online Spiel läuft im Hintergrund weiter.
Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als das Spiel per Taskmanager zu beenden.

Variante 2
Das Bild friert ein, das Bild zuckt/flackert einmal kurz auf. Das Bild wird schwarz. Company of Heroes 2 beendet sich 
und es erscheint ein Fenster in dem ich einen Absturzbericht an Relic senden kann.

Variante 3
Das Bild friert ein, das Bild zuckt/flackert einmal kurz auf. Das Bild wird schwarz. Es ertönt ein Windows Fehlerton. Company of Heroes 2 beendet sich und es erscheint eine Windows Fehlermeldung, dass der Anzeigetreiber aufgrund eines fehlers zurück gesetzt wurde.

Was ich schon versucht habe:
- Windows auf neue Updates überprüft
- Neustes Radeon R9 Treiber installiert
- Steam ClientRegistry.blob neu erstellt
- Steamdaten aktualisiert
- Coh2 auf fehler überprüft
- Coh2 mit Windows 7 kompatibilitätsmodus starten
- Coh2 Vsyn deaktivieren
- Coh2 Grafikeinstellungen heruntersetzen (soltle bei der R9 390 eigentlich nicht nötig sein)

- ich hatte sogar schon überlegt mein kostenloses Windows 10 upgrade rückgängig zu machen.
Allerdings kann ich mich leider nicht mehr richtig erinnern ob die Abstürze nicht schon vor dem 
Upgrade auftauchten. Zudem ist ein Downgrade sehr viel Aufwand und ich verliere eventuell
einige Daten...

Support hatte folgende Ideen zu den Crash:
- Das Spiel wurde für Windows 7 entwickelt und hat eventuell Probleme mit Windows 10
- Ich habe eine USB Maus die an und an einen Wackelkontakt hat (Aber was hat das mit dem Anzeigentreiber zu tun ?)


Vielleicht weiß hier jemand weiter...

Vielen Dank im vorraus
Gruß
robrobrob


----------



## belle (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ständig Abstürze in Coh2*

Du könntest erstmal den Treiber probieren, der ist taufrisch:
AMD Catalyst 15.9.1 Beta Driver for Windows


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ständig Abstürze in Coh2*

hast du nur den neusten treiber installiert, oder den alten auch gründlich deinstalliert?

coh2 ist leider recht mies was performance und absturzhäufigkeit angeht, wobei es sicher auch nicht wirklich hilft, so früh in die windows 10 alpha einzusteigen 

alternativ kannst du auch mal auf coh2.org in der hardware und tech section fragen, da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass jemand deine konfi besitzt


----------



## Eiskalt80 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ständig Abstürze in Coh2*

Seit dem letzten Patch habe ich auch ständig Probleme und fliege einfach aus dem Spiel (nur im Menü oder Lobby).

Habe nichts an der Hardware oder sonstigem verändert.

Bei jedem Neustart des Rechners, muss ich das Spiel bei Steam "auf Fehler prüfen".

Danach lädt Steam 11mb runter und es läuft wieder einwandfrei.

Komische Sache ..... !


----------

